# Running Cat5e (ethernet) between buildings



## sprdave (Jan 12, 2012)

Would there be any issue with running cat5e for ethernet between buildings about 150' apart, on same electric service?

The electric service comes into a shop/garage, and then a disconnect feeds the house with a 3-wire without bond (service grounded again at house). If we were to run cat5e from the router in the house to the shop 150' away for shorter term use, is this going fry the computer due to some weird grounding or voltage issue or something?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

nope, will work fine. are you doing underground eventually?

I have done a few like this with antennas too


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

Use a shielded cable if running close to the power or overhead. ground the shield at the router end cut it off at the other end.


----------



## sprdave (Jan 12, 2012)

I have some (Primus) outdoor/burial, shielded cable left. Thinking of running it along the ground by some trees for now because it might just be temporary, but if it's still being used next year I'll have to do something more permanent like bury it or a wireless setup.

It won't be near anything, I do have the shielded connectors for it, but it won't be plugging into equipment that would ground it... Although I guess I could just take the drain wire and tie it somewhere else...


----------



## codypaul (Sep 19, 2013)

Check out KBC networks point to point kits. We've used them across 1-mile wide mine pits with gigabit throughput. Kits start around $700.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

sprdave said:


> Would there be any issue with running cat5e for ethernet between buildings about 150' apart, on same electric service?
> 
> The electric service comes into a shop/garage, and then a disconnect feeds the house with a 3-wire without bond (service grounded again at house). If we were to run cat5e from the router in the house to the shop 150' away for shorter term use, is this going fry the computer due to some weird grounding or voltage issue or something?


I have that same thing between two buildings at home. No issues.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

Engenius makes some nice antennas for wifi. I used them for transmitting across distances and they worked great


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

sprdave said:


> Would there be any issue with running cat5e for ethernet between buildings about 150' apart, on same electric service?



During a storm, any ground surge at one building can damage equipment at the other end. I would turn of the routers if there's lightning about (good practice anyways!)

Apart from that, ethernet is a balanced signal, so no prob


----------



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

be smart, use enterance protected patch panels.

http://www.l-com.com/surge-protector-cat5-data-line-lightning-surge-protectors


----------

